# Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor



## scobydoo (7. August 2011)

*Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo zusammen,

ich war früher (ok ~ 6-7 jahre) relativ aktiv im pc-gaming-business und hab mir meine eigenen rechner zusammen gebaut, hab also nochn bisschen ahnung, aber war schon lange nicht mehr wirklich "dabei"

mein aktuelles notebook is nu 3-4 jahre alt und soll nur noch für "office" krams genutzt werden, daher will ich mir "abschließend" nochmal nen richtigen pc kaufen. Abschließend deshalb, weil ich denke, dass ich in 4-5 jahren (solange soll mein pc halten, auch wenn ich weiß, dass das sehr lang ist, aber sooo intenstiv und viel zock ich dann doch nich) nix mehr brauchen werde, was sowas krasses braucht.

Also nun aber zum IST-Zustand.

*Budget: Inkl. Monitor bis ~800-900*, gerne aber weniger wenn möglich...

Kaufzeitpunk: ~Oktober 

Folgendes will ich mit meinem System machen/folgende Eigenschaften sollte es haben:

- Zocken (der grund warum ich mir nen neuen pc holen will, ist elder scrolls skyrim, dieses sollte dann auch in hohen auflösungen gut laufen, ebenfalls auch mal einige shooter, frei nach dem motto, wenn ichs mal spiele, solls schön UND flüssig sein )
- Flash-Festplatte wär vllt ganz cool...dann muss ich nicht so lang warten, bis er hoch gefahren ist, richtig?! 
- Es braucht keine Wasserkühlung, aber er sollte auch nicht gerade laut wie ein Fön sein...also wenn wir was hinkriegen, was nicht so laut ist, wär das super
- FireWire ist NICHT notwendig, Bluetooth nur nice to have
- BlueRay Brenner wär ebenfalls cool...soll ja nen paar Jahre halten das Teil
- HDD sollte mindestens 1 TB groß sein
- es soll NICHT übertaktet werden (höchstens wenn die garantie eh mal abgelaufen ist)
- optisch sollte es schick sein (aber kein modden, eher was was man sich auch ins wohnzimmer stellen könnte) nix ausgefallenes wie z.b. riesige lüfter vorne oder fenster an der seite...
- ...mehr fällt mir grad nicht ein, aber zeitlich eilt es nicht so, daher können wir lang diskutieren 

Ich habe wie gesagt quasi nichts und es muss komplett neu aufbauen, ergo benötigen wir folgendes (meine "ideen" schreib ich mal dazu)

*monitor:* iwas um die 22"-24"...full hd wär cool! 
*CPU:* i5 2500k 
*graka:* 6850 oder gtx 560 ti? ist das eine reine glaubenssache? hier scheint ja die gigabyte 560 ti sehr beliebt zu sein
*mainboarad:* eure ideen? ist hdmi schon standard? ist das empfehlenswert?
*ram: *4GB minimum, oder?
*HDD:* mindestens 1TB + ssd wenn möglich (und ich richtig verstanden habe, wofür die gut ist )
*netzteil:* passend zum system
*gehäuse:* denke es sollte ein midi-tower sein...will nicht modden, eher ein schlichtes, edles design...nix ausgefallenes, eher klassisch-stylisch
*maus und tasta: *eher sekundär außer ihr habt da schöne, schlichte ideen..
*laufwerke:* blue-ray brenner + dvd laufwerk

joa, ich glaub das wars erstmal?!

ich hoffe, iwer hat zeit und lust mir zu helfen...ist ja schon nen megaaufwand.

Also, vorab schonmal vielen Dank für jeden der sich überhaupt erst durch das ganze geschreibsel bis hier her durchgekämpft hat 

Viele Grüße

Malte


----------



## der_knoben (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Würde es so machen:

i5 2500K
AsRock Z68 Pro3
Thermalright HR-02 Macho
2x4GB 1333MHz CL9 von TeamGroup
Gigabyte GTX560Ti OC
optional: 128GB Crucial m4, die wird leider nicht in das Budget passen
Samsung SpinPoint F3 1TB
Samsung SH-B123L, das ist "nur" ein BlueRay Laufwerk, dass auch CD/DVD lesen und brennen kann. Ich denke BlueRay brennt man eher selten. Von daher hätte ich dir ddas vorgeschlagen.
Cougar A 450
Xigmatek Asgard III Window
Sollten wir bei 700-730EUR sein. Hast du also noch knapp 200EUR für den Monitor.


----------



## Squatrat (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> ist hdmi schon standard? ist das empfehlenswert?


 
Meines Wissens nach sollte man für den PC den DVI Anschluss verwenden.

HDMI ist bei den meisten Grafikkarten zwangsläufig dabei.


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Squatrat schrieb:
			
		

> Meines Wissens nach sollte man für den PC den DVI Anschluss verwenden.
> 
> HDMI ist bei den meisten Grafikkarten zwangsläufig dabei.



Ob HDMI oder DVI ist wurscht 
Beude leiten digitale Signale weiter!
Bei HDMI wird der Ton mitübertragen.


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

So in etwa könnte das System aussehen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100  
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50
 Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster ~55
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 ~210 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60 oder Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80 

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~140

Wenn möglich würde ich DVI verwenden, hat weniger Bugs.


----------



## scobydoo (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Leute, Leute, Leute,

Ihr seid ja krass 
vielen dank schonmal...ich nehm jetzt der aktualität halber mal Softys Arntwort als Referenz und antworte darauf...

CPU: Ist es sinnig den 2500k zu nehmen? der hat ja ne eigene Grafikeinheit, ne? braucht man sowas denn überhaupt, wenn man schon ne graka hat?
Board/Sound: Gibt es inzwischen ne vernünftige möglichkeit den sound per spdif (toslink) zu übermitteln, so dass dolby surround wiedergegeben werden kann?
gehäuse: das ist mir zu spacig, aber das gehäuse ist ja noch am ehsten ohne ahnung zu kaufen, denke ich... 
graka: ist die eine besser als die andere? oder ist das bei den leistungsabständen eh wurscht und eine reine glaubensfrage? hatte schon ati und nvidia, daher is latte welche marke 

super idee mit dem card-reader 

sieht noch wer optimierungspotential? oder sachen wo wir getrost noch einsparen können? oder lieber 20€ mehr investieren sollten? natürlich weiß ich, dass in 2 monaten noch viel passieren kann und wird...aber denkt Ihr, dass diese konfiguration für die nächsten jahre (auch wenn dann natürlich nicht mehr mit den höchsten auflösungen) reicht? gerade unter dem aspekt, dass wir nun ja preislich d

dank euch vielmals!


----------



## RyzA (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die GTx 560ti und Hd 6950 sind ungefähr gleich stark.

Der i5-2500K hat viel Leistung und läßt sich gut übertakten. Man muß die GRafikeinheit ja nicht nutzen.

Als Gehäuse könnte ich noch dieses vorschlagen in der PReisklasse: Cooler Master Centurion 5 II schwarz (RC-502-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
hat zwei Lüfter eingebaut. Kann man bei BEdarf ersetzen. Noch 3 weitere einbaubar.


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

CPU: Jede Sandy-Bridge CPU hat eine Grafikeinheit, von daher ists egal, die bleibt ja deaktiviert.
Sound: Wenn du eine gute Anlage hast, würde ich auch eine gute Soundkarte empfehlen. Die Asus Xonar DX ist wirklich sehr gut für ihr Geld (solange du Dolby Headphone und Virtual Speaker aus lässt)
Gehäuse: Schau einfach mal die bekannten Hersteller durch, da wird schon was dabei sein. Cooler Master, Lian Li, Lancool, NZXT, Antec, Xigmatek, Enermax, Aerocool
GraKa: 6950 und 560 Ti sind auf Augenhöhe, daher fast reine Glaubenssache. Bei beiden gibt es leise Asus-Designs, bei ersterer ist es leiser

Poste dann nochmal die jetzige Konfig zum Feinschliff.


----------



## shoon (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Würde den i5-2500k nehmen, dann hast du die Möglichkeit zu übertakten ( Voraussetzung ist allerdings ein guter Kühler.) Wenn du aber 100%ig nicht übertakten willst, kannst du 20€ sparen und den i5-2400 nehmen 
Zum Gehäuse: Ist eigentlich mehr Geschmackssache, kannst hier ja mal vorbeischauen: Caseking.de » Gehäuse
Zur Graka: Die Ati hat natürlich mehr vRam, sonst sind die beiden aber in etwa gleich schnell.

mfg shoon


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



shoon schrieb:


> Würde den i5-2500k nehmen, dann hast du die Möglichkeit zu übertakten ( Voraussetzung ist allerdings ein guter Kühler.) Wenn du aber 100%ig nicht übertakten willst, kannst du 20€ sparen und den i5-2400 nehmen
> Zum Gehäuse: Ist eigentlich mehr Geschmackssache, kannst hier ja mal vorbeischauen: Caseking.de » Gehäuse
> Zur Graka: Die Ati hat natürlich mehr vRam, sonst sind die beiden aber in etwa gleich schnell.
> 
> mfg shoon


 Du kannst auch 20-30€ beim Board und 30-40€ beim Kühler sparen.

Wieso soll ATI mehr VRam haben? Das ist Blödsinn!


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Wenn Du auf Übertakten verzichten kannst, reicht ein i5-2400, der boxed-Kühler und ein H61-Board. Das spart insgesamt ~70-80€.


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Du kannst auch 20-30€ beim Board und 30-40€ beim Kühler sparen.
> 
> Wieso soll ATI mehr VRam haben? Das ist Blödsinn!



Naja, die !AMD! HD 6950/HD 6970 haben standardmäßig 2GB Vram, die 1GB Modelle kamen mWn später.

Bei nVidia muss man für mehr Vram meistens einen hohen Aufpreis zahlen.

Aber der ganze Vram bringt nur bei Auflösungen über FullHD, Texturmods und/oder Downsampling (was nur mit nVidia geht) was, wo eine Karte allein ohnehin meistens zu schwach ist!


----------



## scobydoo (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100  
 RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35 
HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 
 NT: XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 ~50
 Gehäuse: Noch unklar
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5 ~210 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200
optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Blu-Ray Brenner: LG Electronics BH10LS30 ~80 

Monitor: Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" ~140


cpu: also ich hab meinen lebtag nicht übertaktet...ist der unterschied zwiscen 2400 und 2500k lediglich die gute übertaktbarkeit?
kühler: wenn ich die boxed varante habe, brauch ich ja eigentlich keinen extra kühler...oder is der boxed so laut?
sound: die hat leider keinen spdif toslink ausgang, den wollt ich schon...

wie kommts, dass ihr jetzt hier die asus gtx 560 empfiehlt und nicht die 40 eur billigere gigabyte von der hier viele so positiv sprechen?


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die "K"-CPU's haben einen freien Multiplikator, können also darüber übertaktet werden. Außerdem haben sie eine etwas bessere integrierte Grafik (IGP), aber das ist für Dich irrelevant, weil Du ja eine dedizierte Grafikkarte benutzt.

Wenn Du nicht übertakten willst, reicht der boxed Kühler, einen anderen bräuchtest Du nur zum Übertakten.


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

scobydoo schrieb:
			
		

> CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
> Board: ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100
> RAM: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~35
> HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
> ...



Die Konfig ist sehr gut 

Zu deinen Fragen:

Bei Sandy-Bridge ist übertakten dank des offenen Multiplikators (ergibt multipliziert mit dem FSB den Gesamttakt eines Kerns) sehr einfach.
Man kann die Leistung durch OC unter Luftkühlung um bis zu 30-40% je nach Anwendung steigern. 

Allerdings ist Sandy auch ohne OC schon sehr schnell und mit OC sind, vor allem bei Spannungserhöhung, von der ich anfangs die Finger lassen würde, immer dieselben Nachteile/Risiken wie erhöhter Stromverbrauch, größere Wärmeentwicklung, Garantieverlust und Langzeit/Sofortschäden verbunden.

Daher sollte man sich vor dem OC ein paar gute How-To's durchlesen.

Bei Sandy können nur Modelle mit dem "K" übertaktet werden, evtl kann man mit dem richtigen Board den FSB etwas anheben, was aber nur für Extrem-OC interessant und für Anfänger nicht empfehlenswert ist. 

Der Boxed Kühler ist, zu Lasten der Temperaturen, recht leise und muss nur für OC ausgetauscht werden.

Wenn du Sound-Ausgänge brauchst, brauchst du eine Soundkarte.

Die Gigabyte, die du meinst ist wahrscheinlich eine GTX 560 ohne TI, welche nur eine umgelabelte und übertaktete GTX 460 und daher nicht empfehlenswert ist! 
Die Asus ist seehr leise


----------



## scobydoo (7. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

wie einfach ist das OC denn?
preistechnisch bewegen wir uns hier ja nur um die 20 eur...allerdings scheint der unterschied auch nur marginal zu sein oder? siehe test Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3

könnte man in diesem zusammenhang (also man nimmt den 2400er oder 2500er für 10 eur aber 200mhz mehr) auch ein anderes, günstigeres board nehmen? huntertech sprach hier von einsparpotenzial bei nem h61.
kühler könnte man sich dann ja auch sparen, da boxed

graka: ich sprach von dieser gigabyte Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

scobydoo schrieb:
			
		

> wie einfach ist das OC denn?
> preistechnisch bewegen wir uns hier ja nur um die 20 eur...allerdings scheint der unterschied auch nur marginal zu sein oder? siehe test Intel Sandy Bridge im CPU-Test: Core i7-2600K, Core i5-2500K und Core i5-2400 auf dem Prüfstand - cpu, sandy bridge - Seite 3
> 
> könnte man in diesem zusammenhang (also man nimmt den 2400er oder 2500er für 10 eur aber 200mhz mehr) auch ein anderes, günstigeres board nehmen? huntertech sprach hier von einsparpotenzial bei nem h61.
> ...



Das OC ist, wie ich geschrieben habe sehr einfach, einfach Multi hochstellen, Spannung festsetzen, mit Prime95 testen und fertig.
Allerdings sollte man sich ein paar How-To's vorher durchlesen.
Der Unterschied zu non-OC kommt auf die Anwendung an und darauf, wie stark übertaktet wurde.

Wenn du auf OC verzichtest, nimm ein h61/h67 Board, dann reicht der Boxed-Kühler.
Dadurch sparst du etwa 70Euro ein.

Die Gigabyte ist doch nicht 40 Euro günstiger (wie oben geschrieben)
Oder meintest du 4 Euro??

Edit: es sind 9 Euro:
http://geizhals.at/eu/?bl1_id=-1&cmp=610466&cmp=610616


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

sorry, my bad...hatte da iwasn falsches im kopf 

hab mir grad mal schnell nen vergleich zwischen den karten durchgelesen und je nach spiel liegt entweder ati oder nvidia vorn..das is natürlich ne doofe sache...sollte ich dann nach dem preis oder der optik der karte (die ich ja eh nie sehen werde) gehen? 

bzgl board: 70 spart man vllt nicht, aber immerhin bis zu 30 tacken: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) ASRock, H61/H61 (B3)/H67/H67 (B3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
aber welches der ganzen ist dann gut? was sind die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen chipsätzen (h61/h67) und was können vor allem die mit dem zusatz b3 mehr?

ist der unterschied zum h68 lediglich, dass das freie wählen des multiplikators nicht ermöglicht wird?


----------



## raid (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Doch du sparst 70 Ocken weil du dir beim i5 2400 auch noch den custom Kühler sparst 

Solltest du dich jedoch für den i5 2500*k *entscheiden, werfe ich hier nochmal den Thermalright HR-02 Macho (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland und den Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland in den Raum.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> bzgl board: 70 spart man vllt nicht, aber immerhin bis zu 30 tacken: Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) ASRock, H61/H61 (B3)/H67/H67 (B3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> aber welches der ganzen ist dann gut? was sind die unterschiede zwischen den einzelnen chipsätzen (h61/h67) und was können vor allem die mit dem zusatz b3 mehr?



Du solltest auf jeden Fall ein neueres Board mit "B3" im Namenszusatz nehmen, denn die alten Boards haben noch den SATA2-Fehler im Chipsatz!

Der Hauptunterschied zwischen H61 und H67 ist, dass SATA3 nicht im Chipsatz integriert ist, aber das spielt von der Performance her keine Rolle. Am besten suchst Du Dir ein Board aus, das die gewünschte Ausstattung hat, die Hersteller nehmen sich heutzutage nicht mehr viel. Auch Asrock ist inzwischen qualitativ gleichwertig mit den anderen Herstellern.
Das ASRock H61M/U3S3, H61 oder ASRock H61iCafe, H61 oder ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) könntest Du Dir mal anschauen, alle mit SATA3 und USB3. Das EVO sogar mit internem USB3-Port.


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ja, das macht sinn...evtl wirds auch nen 2500k samt h67 board aber erstmal dem boxed kühler...denn am anfang würde ich eh nicht übertakten wollen...ergo könnte ich dann ja den custom kühler immer noch nachrüsten.

somit kämen wir boardtechnisch dann ja auf die folgenden:

Mainboards/Intel Sockel 1155 (DDR3) ASRock, H67 (B3)/H67 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

denn das gepostete board hat ja den z68, was ich nach der unterschiedsliste unter folgendem Link gar nicht brauche:
Unterschiede zwischen P67, H67, H61 und Z68 - Forum de Luxx

oder bin ich da auf dem holzweg?


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Also nochmal:

H61/H67: IGP möglich, Übertakten nicht möglich
P67: IGP nicht möglich, Übertakten möglich
Z68: IGP und Übertakten möglich

Und auf jeden Fall das B3-Stepping!


----------



## Ozzelot (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> ja, das macht sinn...evtl wirds auch nen *2500k* samt *h67 board* aber erstmal dem boxed kühler...denn am anfang würde ich eh nicht übertakten wollen...ergo könnte ich dann ja den custom kühler immer noch nachrüsten.


 
Das mit dem Kühler nachrüsten, falls du mal übertakten willst, geht. Allerdings ist wie Softy schon schrieb das H67 Board nicht übertaktfähig und daher wäre der K CPU sinnlos, wenn dann bräuchtest du schon ein P67 oder Z68 Board, wobei ich dir zu einem Z68 Board (z.B. ASRock Z68 Pro3) raten würde, da der Preisunterschied gering ist und du so alle Optionen offen hast, wie z.B. eine Ersatzgrafikeinheit falls die "richtige" Grafikkarte mal kaputt geht.

Gruß
Ozzelot


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

Den Kühler würde ich nicht nachrüsten, sondern gleich kaufen, da du bei einem Kühlerwechsel sehr wahrscheinlich (je nach Mainboard, Gehäuse oder Kühler) das komplete Mainboard noch einmal aus/einbauen musst.

Bzgl Kühler:
Dee Termalright HR-02 ist momentan der beste Luftkühler.
Er bietet die gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Silverarrow und ist dabei leiser und obendrein noch billiger!


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das mit dem Ein- und Ausbauen klingt sinnig.
Unsinnig, dass Tray teurer ist als die boxed Variante 

habe das ganze nun nochmal bei geizhals eingepflegt:
Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Deutschland

gehäuse fehlt noch, ich weiß.

Seht Ihr irgendwo noch Einsparpotential? Iwie sind wir nun doch bei über 900 (ohne Gehäuse).
Ich weiß, dass Qualität kostet, aber ggf. weiß ja einer noch was 

Habe beim googleln noch diese hier gefunden: Powercolor Radeon HD 6950 Vortex PCS+ im Test bei GameStar.de
kostet rund 40 euro mehr als die bisher besprochenen...ggf. sollte ich die noch mehr ausgeben?

es gibt einfach viel zu viele möglichkeiten 

ebenfalls hab ich im blick, dass ich ja erst in ca 2 Monaten kaufen will und daher die Preise eh noch fallen werden...


Gruß
Malte


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Wunschliste ist nicht freigegeben!


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Powercolor PCS+ lohnt sich imo nicht. 

1. gibt es für das Geld schon eine GTX570
2. reißt die auch nichts mehr, wenn der HD6950 @stock die Luft ausgeht. Die paar fps bringen dann auch nichts mehr.

Du musst dich bei geizhals registrieren, dann die "Wunschliste kopieren", dann "öffentlich einsehbar" machen und dann den generierten Link hier posten


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

So, hier nochmal freigegeben:
Wunschliste vom 08.08.2011, 16:11 | Geizhals.at EU

2 Fragen:

Graka: Ihr empfiehlt die ATI Dirt3 Variante, an sich brauch ich das Spiel aber nicht. wähle ich jedoch die ohne Dirt3 aus, sieht die Graka in der Vorschau völlig anders aus...was is da los?! 
Bzgl der Graka bin ich mir echt unsicher...wenn man keine eigene Präferenz in Richtung nvidia oder ati hat, ist man echt aufgeschmissen.
z.b. hat die ATI nen höheren speichertakt als die nvidia...aber kann man das überhaupt vergleichen? spontan tendiere ich zu der ati, da sie scheinbar nach den tests die ich oben gepostet habe, etwas stärker ist...
aber bin da etwas verwirrt/unsicher...

Mainboard: Softy empfiehlt ja eindeutig die B3-Stepping Version. Allerdings gibt es beim Z68 nur die eine Version ohne B3, liegt das daran, dass der Z68 so neu ist, dass er quasi von Haus aus schon mit B3 versehen ist?

wie immer....vielen, vielen dank


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Zusammenstellung sieht prima aus 

Beide Designs der Sapphire HD6950 sind gut. Das Spiel kannst Du ja bei ebay verkloppen 

In einer Preisklasse sind die AMD-Karten meist etwas schneller (aber nicht spürbar), nvidia bietet dagegen PhysX und Cuda. Im Endeffekt also Geschmacks- und Fanboysache  Die Speichertakte kann man so nicht miteinander vergleichen, das ist je nach Grafikkarte unterschiedlich.

Die Z68-Boards sind neuer, da gibt es afaik keine mit dem SATA-Fehler der alten H67/P67-Boards. Das passt also dann schon.


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

PhysX dient ja der berechnung von physik-effekten, oder?
Cuda ist ja für ähnliche Zwecke gedacht...

was bietet denn ATI in dieser richtung?

blöd, eine fanboy-entscheidung zu treffen, wenn man keiner ist


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> PhysX dient ja der berechnung von physik-effekten, oder?
> Cuda ist ja für ähnliche Zwecke gedacht...
> 
> was bietet denn ATI in dieser richtung?
> ...


 Wenn du PhysX anmachst, klappt jede GraKa weg, daher unnötig. Cuda ist für Videoschnittprogramme usw. Unterstützt aber kaum einer. AMD hat Ati Stream, das ist noch weniger verbreitet. Also alles Blödsinn. Du musst dich entscheiden zwischen dem besseren 3D, Downsampling (NVidia) oder Eyefinity und 20W weniger Lastverbrauch (AMD).


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ok, was ist Downsampling? bzw wie wirkt sich das aus? was bewirkt es?
Ist 3D wirklich nur die Darstellung von 3D? Hat das was mit 3D Monitoren zu tun?  (so einfach kann es doch nich sein?!^^)

Eyefinity ist einfach die Möglichkeit mehrere Monitore anzuschließen, richtig?
Werde ich wohl auch nie einsetzen...


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Downsampling heißt, dass deine Grafikkarte (mit enormen Rechenaufwand) eine höhere Auflösung berechnet, damit das Bild schärfer wird. 3D ist das, was du aus dem Kino kennst, mit Brille und allem  Geht nur mit 120Hz-Monitoren und dem NVidia 3D Vision Set. Geht zwar noch anders, aber das würde dann zu viel werden 

Eyefinity heißt, dass du mehr als 2 Monitore anschließen kannst.


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ok, das sind alles sachen die ich nich brauch...
außer das downsampling vllt, aber fragt sich, ob mein rechner das mitmacht und es (wenn ich denn mal in fullhd spiele) das überhaupt notwendig ist...

sollte ich dann letztendlich etwa wirklich nur über den preis gehen?

zum thema gehäuse: hat einer ein schallgedämmtes und kann mir sagen, ob das wirklich was bringt? habt ihr ja bisher auch noch nich empfohlen...beispiel: 3R System K400 schwarz, schallgedämmt | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## der_knoben (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

3D geht auch noch per Polarsiertem Licht. Das ist das, was man vllt aus dem Kino kennt, also ich nicht. Dazu braucht man nur solch leichten Brillen und keine 15Kilo schwere Shutterbrille.


----------



## jojogangsta90 (8. August 2011)

die sind im endkundenmarkt aber leider nicht so verbreitet wie die shutter brillen


----------



## scobydoo (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Naja, dann wird wohl der Preis zum Kaufzeitpunkt zwischen der sapphire radeon und der asus gtx entscheiden...

kann wer was zu der gehäuse-frage sagen?

das thema 3D ist nichr relevant für mich^^


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Schalldämmung bringt etwas. Caseking hat schallgedämmte Gehäuse und Nachrüstkits im Angebot, kannst ja vorbeischauen 

Bei der GraKa würde ich die Asus HD 6950 nehmen, die ist sehr leise!


----------



## der_knoben (9. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ja Schalldämmung bringt vor allem höhere Temperaturen. Leise bekommt man die ganze Sache durch passende Kühler und Lüfter.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



der_knoben schrieb:


> Ja Schalldämmung bringt vor allem höhere Temperaturen. Leise bekommt man die ganze Sache durch passende Kühler und Lüfter.


 Ja, die müssen natürlich erstmal stimmen. Schaldämmung ist mehr für den Feinschliff  Poste doch mal deine aktuelle Konfig, damit wir da noch etwas dran arbeiten können


----------



## scobydoo (9. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Wunschliste vom 08.08.2011, 16:11 | Geizhals.at EU

hier nochmal die aktuelle liste...die Graka da ist nun ne andere als die von euch gepostete: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 DiRT3, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11188-05-50G) | Geizhals.at EU (hab sie auch nochmal in die liste gelegt)

sehe grad, dass da ja 1GB Ram zwischenliegen...für 15 mehr, nehm ich natürlich die dirt3 variante mit 2 GB (auch wenn ich das SPiel nicht brauch)


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Sieht prima aus  Kannst du so bestellen


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die 2GB Brauchst du nicht, das kannst du sparen.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Wenn du das Spiel nicht brauchst, nimm die Asus DCII, ist leiser!


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

sicher?
huntertech schrieb auf der vorherigen seite, dass die ati schon leise wäre...

hast du die selbst mal im vergleich gehört oder nun die db zahlen verglichen?

@huntertech: wieso brauch ich keine 2GB? Ist das nur momentan nicht relevant oder auch in den nächsten 5 jahren nicht?


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

scobydoo schrieb:
			
		

> sicher?
> huntertech schrieb auf der vorherigen seite, dass die ati schon leise wäre...
> 
> hast du die selbst mal im vergleich gehört oder nun die db zahlen verglichen?
> ...



Die Asus DCII hat momentan die beste Kühlkonstruktion und ist im idle leiser, daher solltest du die nehmen, wenn du Dirt 3 nicht brauchst.

2GB braucht man nur für Auflösungen jenseits von fullHD und oder mit Texturmods/Downsampling (was man nur mit Nvidia kann).

Wenn Spiele mal 2GB Vram @FullHd brauchen, sind alle jetzigen Grakas ohnehin zu langsam!


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Nur um kurz sicher zu gehen, welche DCII meinst du?

ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CQ85-L0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals.at EU

oder

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQA0-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at EU

oder 

...

gibt ganz viele ASUS DCII, zu finden hier: Asus DCII | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das Dual Slot Design der Asus ist nicht schlecht (GTX560Ti, 1GB HD6950). Aber noch besser ist das Triple-Slot Design bei der 2GB HD6950


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die lauteste mit DCII ist die GTX 560 Ti, leiser ist die HD 6950 DCII. Komischerweise soll die Triple-Slot lauter sein, aber wenn du übertaktest ist das ja egal (da kannst du den Lüfter ja selbst verstellen), wenn du nicht übertaktest, würde ich die Dual-Slot nehmen, nur zur Sicherheit (also die HD 6950, die du verlinkt hast).


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Naja, die TripleSlot wäre dann ja wieder die 2GB Version die ich ja eurer Meinung nach eh nicht brauche...
demnach würds dann ja auf die doubleslot mit 1GB hinauslaufen, ne?!


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Joa, Doubleslot wäre schon nicht schlecht


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ich interpretier deinen smiley jetzt mal als zustimmung denn als ironie 

hat einer von euch noch ideen fürn schlichtes gehäuse?
in meiner liste seht ihr meine 2 aktuellen favoriten...
Wunschliste vom 08.08.2011, 16:11 | Geizhals.at EU

preislich gut und nich ganz so hässlich imho...


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Jap, es sollte Zustimmung signalisieren 

Beim Gehäuse gäbe es noch das hochwertigere Xigmatek Midgard und das Cooler Master CM 690 II.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

scobydoo schrieb:
			
		

> ich interpretier deinen smiley jetzt mal als zustimmung denn als ironie
> 
> hat einer von euch noch ideen fürn schlichtes gehäuse?
> in meiner liste seht ihr meine 2 aktuellen favoriten...
> ...



Die Gehäuse sind beide nicht ao das wahre, da müsstest du Lüfter dazubestellen.

Wenn du etwas schlichtes und hochwertiges suchst, schau dir mal die LianLi Gehäuse an, ansonsten sind die Fractal Design Define Gehäuse schlicht und gut.
Oder billiger, das Sharkoon T9 Economy/Value Black.
Oder die Lancool (Tochterunternehmen von LianLi) PC K58/K62


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

@huntertech: deine vorschläge sind mir schon zu abgespaced mit dem leuchtenden lüfter 

die ideen von tobibo sind cool, aber zu teuer ehrlich gesagt (ok, für quali muss man geld ausgeben, ich weiß)
das sharkoon sagt mir nich so zu...

was spricht gegen meine wahl? also woher wisst hr, dass die nix taugen?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Weil Xigmateklüfter nie was taugen, die im Midgard nerven erst und gehen dann kaputt


----------



## scobydoo (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Doofes, aber leider schlagkräftiges Argument...

hmm, mist...muss ich wohl weiter suchen :/

die schlichten fand ich sehr cool...aber 70+ ist schon ne hausmarke für son kasten


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich würde das immer so bedenken, dass du ein Gehäuse ja viele Jahre benutzen solltest und ich zum Beispiel kann es garnicht ab, wenn ich da an so labrige Gehäuse fassen muss, wenn ich beim Einbau schon die Preisersparnis riechen kann. Gute Gehäuse sind deutlich massover, hochwertiger verarbeitet usw.


----------



## scobydoo (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ja, damit hast du auch vollkommen recht...naja, hab ja nochn bisschen zeit...bis dahin sind die preise hoffentlich soweit gefallen beim rest der hardware (gehäuse sind ja relativ stabil denk ich), dass es problemlos ins budget passt


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Gehäuse sind nur dann stabil, wenn da auch nicht gespart wurde! Ich habe hier z.B. ein Cooler Master Elite für rund 30€ stehen, ein (ich glaube es war ein) Aerocool für 60€ und mein Haf 922 für 90€. Ersteres wabbelt nur so vor sich hin, mag ich kaum anfassen, kein gefühl von wertigkeit. Zweiteres ist schon deutlich fester, vermittelt das Gefühl von Qualität. Letzteres ist sehr massiv, selbst die Plastikfront ist auf dickem Stahl und ich kann dir versprechen, dieses Ding drückst du ohne massive Gewaltanwendung mit der Hand nicht ein!


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

Ein Gehäuse aus Alu (Lianli) ist natürlich am besten, leich, hochwertig, edel UND stabil, aber leider teurer.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



tobibo schrieb:


> Ein Gehäuse aus Alu (Lianli) ist natürlich am besten, leich, hochwertig, edel UND stabil, aber leider teurer.


 Muss aber nicht. Klar ist Alu leichter und gebürstet sieht es einfach nur unglaublich edel und hochwertig aus, aber muss das wirklich?


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Muss aber nicht. Klar ist Alu leichter und gebürstet sieht es einfach nur unglaublich edel und hochwertig aus, aber muss das wirklich?



Ich wollte es nur mal erwähnt haben 

Ich finde die Dinger Hammer, z.B das Mini-Itx Lianli PC-Q07B wiegt nur 1,1 Kilo, soviel wie ne Cola xD


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das NZXT Phantom wiegt 14 Kilo... find ich viel ansprechender  Dann noch schön mit dicken Kühlkörpern und mächtig Kupfer, dann hast du die 20kg zusammen


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Das NZXT Phantom wiegt 14 Kilo... find ich viel ansprechender  Dann noch schön mit dicken Kühlkörpern und mächtig Kupfer, dann hast du die 20kg zusammen



Dann hol dir doch gleich ein Thermaltake Level 10 für 500 
Das hat ein Leergewicht von 25Kg oder so 

Das Lianli V2120 finde ich für einen Bigtower ebenfalls sehr toll, hat alles, was man sich wünscht, auch Rollen unten


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Es geht ja nicht ums Gewicht (und um mal beim Thema zu bleiben), sondern um die Qualität des Gehäuses. Wie schon gesagt, ich würde lieber noch ein paar Wochen sparen oder z.B. eine etwas schwächere GraKa nehmen, als für mich so ein Labbergehäuse für 30€ zu kaufen. 50-60€ sind schon Minimum finde ich, auch wenn das Gehäuse nur unter dem Tisch stehen soll.


----------



## tobibo (11. August 2011)

Da stimme ich dir zu, ein Gehäuse behält man (als normaler User) meistens länger als die andere Hardware und da kann man mMn schon mal etwas mehr für ausgeben.
Außerdem ärgert man sich dann nicht beim Einbau, wenn man sich an den Dingern schneidet


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das Schneiden ist garnicht so das Problem wie ich finde. Nur ich finde es nicht wirklich schön, wenn man voller Vorfreude die ganze teure Hardware auspackt, sich auf das erste Game damit freut, dann das Gehäuse anfasst und direkt die ganze Laune wegen dem billigen Gefühl fliegen geht. Ich durfte ja schon mal Hardware in eines der Cooler Master Elites einbauen, alles ist wabbelig, die Schnellbefestigungen sind kompletter Mist, die Lüfter sind schrottig nervtötend. Dann ist das Gehäuse auch bei jedem kleinsten Mist umgefallen, ist mittlerweile schon total verbeult. 

Wenn ich da an mein HAF 922 denke, sieht das schon ganz anders aus. Das Teil kriegt man wie gesagt nicht eingedrückt. Da war auch ein Transport-/Herstellungsfehler, da war nämlich eine der Schienen für die Seitenwand etwas verbogen. Hier konnte man ganz beruhigt mit dem Hammer nacharbeiten, beim Elite wäre die Führungsschiene dabei vermutlich direkt abgebrochen!


----------



## scobydoo (15. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ja, ihr habt ja recht 

ist cooler master denn insgesamt nicht zu empfehlen? oder richtete sich das eher gegen jegliche 30-euro-modelle?


----------



## Softy (15. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die höherpreisigen Gehäuse von CM (Storm Enforcer, CM690 oder HAF 912,  922, 932, X) finde ich  alle sehr gut


----------



## scobydoo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Fractal Design Core 3000 (FD-CA-CORE-3000-BL) | Geizhals.at EU


so jungs, was sagt ihr hierzu?
find ich schick und der test dazu liest sich auch nich schlecht...


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das soll nicht schlecht sein 

Alternativ von Fractal Design gäbe es das R3: Fractal Design R3 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## scobydoo (21. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

joa, da gehts dann ja nur noch um nuancen...das mach ich spontan denk ich 

bzgl des monitors...nen kumpel hat nu nen imac mit 27" und schwärmt von der größe...

aber ich schätze, dass bei nem abstand von ~ 70-80cm nicht größer als 24" werden sollte, oder wie seht Ihr das?


----------



## Softy (21. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich habe den Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland. Zum Zocken ist der schon sehr Pr0n.  Uneingeschränkt kann ich den aber nicht empfehlen, u.a. hat der nur einen HDMI und einen VGA-Anschluss.

Für einen Abstand von 70-80cm ist imo 27" schon ok


----------



## scobydoo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hmm, dann wären das ja wieder 150 mehr...nee, ich denk dann bleib ich bei dem "kleinen"


----------



## huntertech (23. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Welchen "kleinen" meinst du genau?


----------



## scobydoo (23. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

den 23,6" aus meiner liste...

Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" (LS24PULKF) | Geizhals.at EU den um genau zu sein


----------



## huntertech (23. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Gut


----------



## Softy (23. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Der Samsung B2430L ist sehr gut


----------



## scobydoo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Was für Möglichkeiten würdet Ihr sehen, wenn man das Budget verkleinern würde?

Letztendlich weiß ich nich, ob ich so ne Maschine wirklich brauch und mich würd einfach mal interessieren, ob ich mein Ziel (Skyrim in hoher quali flüßig zocken) nich auch mit nem rechner für z.b. 700 (inkl moni) hinbekommen würde...?!

kann die leistung der aktuellen konfiguration gar nich so einschätzen...


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Option "Übertakten" kostet ~70-80€. (Kühler ~30€, Board ~30€ und der i5-2400 ist etwas günstiger als der i5-2500K)


----------



## huntertech (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Option "Übertakten" kostet ~70-80€. (Kühler ~30€, Board ~30€ und der i5-2400 ist etwas günstiger als der i5-2500K)


 Ist mehr etwas für den Spaß würde ich behaupten, die 30% durch OC reißen es auch nicht rum.


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Sehe ich auch so. Außerdem hat der i5-2400 genug Power für die nächsten Jahre (laut meiner Kristallkugel )

nicht übertaktbar wäre dann z.B.

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H61iCafe, H61 ~65 oder  ASUS P8H61-M EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) ~75  (mit internem USB3-Port)
Kühler: boxed


----------



## scobydoo (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

würdet ihr bei der graka bleiben? restlicher krams wie ram und hdd sind ja relativ gleichbleibend...


----------



## Softy (24. August 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Eine HD6870 kommt mit Full HD auch noch recht gut zurecht, wenn man es mit Filtern (AA/AF...) nicht übertreibt, z.B. eine ASUS EAH6870 DC/2DI2S/1GD5, Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hmm, hab grad mal versucht Benchmarks dazu zu finden...

laut gamestar (Asus EAH6870 im Test bei GameStar.de) scheinen sich die karten ja kaum was zu geben? also die 6950 und diese hier...

was für mich halt wichtig is...wie gut kommt die "kleinere" karte mit den neuen spielen klar? lohnt es sich die 60 euro mehr für die 6950 auszugeben? oder kann ich mein zielspiel skyrim auch mit der günstigen pc variante (günstigere variante | Geizhals.at EU) ohne OC möglichkeiten auch in fullHD mit vollen details flüssig spielen? kann die leistung dieser karten absolut nicht mehr einschätzen...


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das muss jeder selbst für sich entscheiden! Da gibt es persönliche Vorlieben. Ich spiele zum Beispiel grundsätzlich ohne Kantenglättung (egal, welche Art!) und schalte Details wie Ambient Occlusion, Tesselation, weiche Schatten usw. schon mal ab, bevor das Game überhaupt einmal seine Pracht zeigen durfte. Andere schwören auf diese (für mich nicht sichtbaren) Details und lassen diese dementsprechend auch angeschaltet.

Du siehst: Ich komme super mit meiner HD 5770 zurecht und die ist für 90€ mehr als untere Mittelklasse. Gilt eigentlich als Karte für Gelegenheitszocker. Andere wollen jedes Detail haben und schauen im hektischen Spielealltag auf jede Wand und spielen daher mit GTX 580ern durch die Gegend.

Welcher Typ du bist, das weißt nur du. Würde aber auf jeden Fall empfehlen, es mal zu testen oder zumindest (falls nicht möglich) darüber nachzudenken, wie wichtig dir solche Zusatzdetails sind.


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Also ich hab bisher auch immer nur untere Grafikkarten gehabt.
Mir ist ne möglichst hohe auflösung wichtig.
ebenso hohe details...sachen wie aa und af hab ich immer ausgelassen, einfach weil ich nie die leistung hatte 
auf skyrim gemünzt ist mir auch eine hohe sichtweite sowie hohe texturen, etc wichtig...eben, dass die welt natürlich wirkt.
ob da nun der baum gaanz leichte treppchen hat, ist mir eigentlich nicht sooo wichtig.

testen wird eher schwierig...

kann man nu eigentlich bei der günstigeren variante auch auf ein günstigeres netzteil gehen? da ja weniger leistung versorgt werden muss?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

1) Skyrim ist nicht draußen, dir kann keiner sagen, welche Karte du für maximale Details wirklich brauchst.

2) Netzteil mit 400W ist Minimum, 450W schon ganz gut, 500W würde ich empfehlen. Gilt für beide Karten!


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Naja, aktuell hab ich das in meiner Konfig

XFX Core Edition PRO 550W ATX 2.3 (P1-550S-XXB9) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

überdimensioniert?


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Es hat zumindest Reserven, die 450W-Version reicht aber meist auch aus.


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

wären auch nochmal 10 euro unterschied...wär ne überlegung wert

also laut den benchmakrs ist die 6870 zumindest schneller als die 560ti....und danach kommt dann die 6950...wär also nen guter deal denk ich...

und wer weiß wie günstig das ganze in 2 monaten is...vllt mach ich ja doch noch nen schnäppchen


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Egal, wer diese Benchmarks angefertigt hat, sie sind Blödsinn! Die 6950 ist die schnellste der dreien, knapp dahinter die 560 Ti und die 6870 folgt in gebührendem Abstand.


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hmm...dachte gamestar könnte man vertrauen...mist

ggf sollte ich dann nochmal über die wahl der graka nachdenken


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Gamestar ist eigentlich eine ganz gute Zeitschrift. Ich will dir ja jetzt nicht unterstellen, dass du den Benchmark falsch gelesen hast, vielleicht wurde nur ein Spiel getestet oder falsch getestet


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

strange...
kannst ja selbst mal reingucken...ggf sinds andere modelle?

Asus EAH6870 im Test bei GameStar.de


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich will ja nichts sagen, aber Battleforge ist AMD-Domäne (zumindest hier) und ich seh die HD 6870 ganz klar hinter der 6950


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

bin ich blind?
die liegt doch nur ca 2 frames dahinter?

hier das...

...
*Fazit*

 Die Asus EAH6870 bietet im Test mehr als ausreichend Spieleleistung  für nahezu jede Anwendung. bis 1920x1200 Bildpunkten. Im Vergleich zur  Nvidia Geforce GTX 560 Ti liefert sie dieselbe Leistung, kostet aber ein  gutes Stück weniger. Lediglich die lächerliche Übertaktung von 15 MHz  hätte Asus entweder deutlich verstärken oder weglassen sollen, denn sie  wirkt sich in unserem Benchmark-Parcours nur minimal aus und  rechtfertigt den Aufpreis von 20 Euro in keinster Weise. Für den  gleichen Preis erhalten sie auch die wesentlich stärker übertaktete  Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 Toxic oder bereits für rund 150 Euro die ersten  Modelle ohne Übertaktung..


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das Fazit ist schlicht falsch. Die 15 MHz sind natürlich nichts, aber das machen Hersteller immer mal, da sollen die nicht so viel meckern. Die 560 Ti ist und bleibt aber schneller.


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ASUS HD 6870 DirectCU - leise Eigenkreation im Test - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 15)

der hier sagt ähnliches aus...warum machen die denn son mist


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Frag mich nicht, aber Fachtests machen es richtig  Aber bei dem Test stimmt doch alles


----------



## scobydoo (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

aber da is die 6870 nur 9% hinter der 6950
is doch nich so viel...


----------



## huntertech (8. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Sie ist auch nicht sooo viel hinten, 15% trifft es ganz gut. Nicht der Rede wert wie ich finde, merkst du nicht.


----------



## scobydoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hat die 6950 iwelche nennenswerten funktionen (shader oder was auch immer) mehr die die 6870 nicht hat?

oh man...früher wars noch leicht...da war die 3dfx voodoo einfach die beste


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Natürlich hat die 6950 mehr Funktionseinheiten, deswegen ist sie ja schneller, aber sie hat nicht mehr Funktionen.


----------



## scobydoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

genau das meint ich...gut, wär ja auch schlimm, wenn sie nich schneller wär...kostet ja auch mehr 

wie kommts jetzt, dass du mir diese graka empfohlen hast? gibt ja x 6870er...


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Irgendwo muss man ja mal aufhören zu sparen. Die meisten hier wollen eine GTX 570 oder eine HD 6970. Also raten wir zu einer GTX 560 Ti oder einer HD 6950, da der Unterschied nicht spürbar ist. Natürlich kannst du jetzt sagen, dass der Unterschied zwischen 6950 und 6870 auch nicht spürbar ist, aber das gilt für fast jedes Kartenpärchen und irgendwann muss man ja mal aufhören, weiter runterzugehen. Wenn du sowieso nur 6870 oder 6950 nehmen willst, würde ich die 6870 nehmen.


----------



## scobydoo (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ich versteh dich schon und ich finde auch, dass qualität kostet.

wollte viel mehr wissen warum es genau die von asus is und nch z.b. eine von sapphire oder powercolor, etc...

wer weiß, vllt geh ich auch nen mittelweg und nehm doch ne 6950 aber imer noch den i5 2400


----------



## huntertech (9. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Achso. Asus ist schlicht leise. Es gibt natürlich noch andere leise Designs (MSI Hawk, XFX Dual-Fan, Powercolor PCS+, Sapphire Flex), die Asus ist nur eine von ihnen. Mit Abstand am leisesten im Leerlauf ist ab werk die MSI, unter Last die XFX.


----------



## scobydoo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ah verstehe....aber leistungstechnisch geben die sich nich viel denk ich?!

HD 6870 Roundup: Diamond, PowerColor, MSI, Sapphire & XFX - Page 15

hier ist zwar die asus nicht mit bei, schätze aber mal, da es bei allen 6870ern da so ist, dass die asus sich auch nur um 2-3 fps von denen unterscheidet...?!


----------



## Softy (10. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Es gibt Spiele, die laufen besser mit nvidia, und andere besser mit AMD-Grafikkarten. Daher kann man das so pauschal nicht sagen. Aber die HD6870 ist nur geringfügig langsamer, und reicht für FullHD und maximale Details und 4x oder 8x AA/AF gut aus. Das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist prima.


----------



## scobydoo (10. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

na dann guck ich einfach, welches modell von den genannten leisen modellen zum kaufzeitpunkt am günstigsten ist


----------



## huntertech (10. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> na dann guck ich einfach, welches modell von den genannten leisen modellen zum kaufzeitpunkt am günstigsten ist


 Alle, die ich genannt habe, sind sehr günstig. Manuel drosseln kann man sie alle natürlich immernoch, dann würde ich aber die XFX empfehlen (zwei Lüfter haben meist niedrigere Temperaturen und mehr Potenzial zum Drosseln).


----------



## scobydoo (13. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ok, auf deinen tipp hin habe ich mal etwas nach den xfx gesucht und die black edition entdeckt:

XFX Radeon HD 6870 940M Black Edition Dual Fan, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (HD-687A-ZDBC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die ist preislich ähnlich wie die von dir vorgeschlagene und schlägt sich in den tests auch nicht schlecht.

bietet 25mhz mehr, kostet 15 euro mehr...auf die paar euro kommt es jetzt nicht an, fragt sich nur, lohnt es die gegenüber der asus einzusetzen.

um weitere kosten zu sparen werd ich die ssd wohl erstmal weglassen...ist wirklich das unnätigste und kostet gute 80 euro...oder würdet ihr mir son dingen dringend empfehlen?


----------



## huntertech (13. September 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die 25MHz kannst du rauchen, spürst du kein Bisschen von. Man kann ganz gut die MHz-Steigerung in eine Leistungssteigerung umwandeln, einfach schauen, um wieviele % die Karte übertaktet wurde und schon hast du die Leistungssteigerung. Und dann siehst du, wie unnötig das ist, vor allem, wenn du noch in FPS umrechnest.

Bei einer SSD können wir dir nichts abnehmen, das ist allein deine Entscheidung. Hilfen bieten z.B. Videos auf Youtube.


----------



## scobydoo (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo liebe alle,

es wird nun langsam ernst.
leider ziehen die preise ja derzeit an, daher will ich nun in den nächsten tagen zuschlagen.
passt meine zusamenstellung noch? oder sollte ich bei 1,2,3 sachen auf was anderes umschwenken? hab jetzt keine neuen sachen gefunden, aber ihr seid da ja eher am puls der zeit 

günstigere variante | Geizhals.at EU

was ich gesehen habe, ist, dass entweder das netzteil oder auch die platte immer mal wieder nicht verfügbar sind. graka das selbe...

wär cool, wenn ihr mir ggf noch optimierungstipps oder empfehlungen geben könntet 
danach spendiere ich auch eine runde kekse 

dank euch und gruß


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo,

das sieht ganz gut aus, beim Netzteil würde aber z.B. das be quiet! Pure Power CM 430W (Kabelmanagement) oder Cougar A 450W völlig reichen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## scobydoo (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hey Lordac,

danke für den Tipp. Preislich tun die sich ja nix...1. welchs würdest du empfehlen? 2. würdest du es in der konfig ändern?


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo,

das be quiet hat Kabelmanagement was sehr praktisch, aber nicht zwingend notwendig ist. 

Ob du ein Netzteil mit weniger Watt nehmen solltest hängt davon ab wie stark künftige Grafikkarten werden sollen die du einbaust. Wenn du nie eine High-End-Karte wie aktuell z.B. die GTX580 einbauen möchtest, reichen ~ 450 Watt locker für die nächsten Jahre.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## scobydoo (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Macht Sinn...aber Gegenfrage...warum sollte ich das be quiet anstelle des xfx nehmen? vom kabelmanagement jetzt mal abgesehen...


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo,

ich kaufe ungern Leistung auf "Vorrat", um die 550 Watt braucht man nur wenn die CPU übertaktet werden soll und eine starke Grafikkarte zum Einsatz kommt.

Ein weitere Punkt ist das dass be quiet sehr neu ist und auch mit 80 Plus Bronze zertifiziert ist, das allein wäre aber kein zwingendes Kaufargument.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## scobydoo (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ja, ursprünglich wollt ich ja mal übertakten, daher stammt das auch noch.
dann überlege ich mal aufs be quiet zu wechseln sofern keiner mehr schreit? 
ansonsten noch wer ideen?

danke!


----------



## Softy (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich würde beim XFX bleiben. Ich bin aber auch Seasonic-Fanboy 

Im Ernst, das XFX ist auch 80+ Bronze spezifiziert und bietet 5 Jahre Garantie, das be Quiet "nur" 3 Jahre.


----------



## Lordac (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hallo,

Spezifikationen sowie Hersteller hin oder her, wenn die CPU nicht übertaktet werden soll und eine HD 6870 zum Einsatz kommt, würde auch ein gutes Netzteil mit 400 Watt reichen.

Nur weil etwas günstig ist (wie z.B. aktuell RAM) muss man nicht zwingend mehr kaufen als nötig ist. Letztendlich muss man selbst wissen wie viel Leistung man in z.B. 1-2 Jahren braucht und danach entscheiden.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## scobydoo (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich glaub, ich guck einfach welches grad verfügbar ist wenn ich bestellen möchte.
scheint mir hier die beste variante zu sein...

aber cool, dann passt die kombo ja noch wie sie is


----------



## scobydoo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ach nochmal ne blöde Frage...ist in der boxed version der cpu auch wärmeleitpaste enthalten? muss das ja alles iwie zusammenbauen und ich erinnere mich dunkel, dass es früher noch diese paste gab.

oder ist das inzwischen unnötig geworden?


----------



## Softy (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Auf dem boxed Kühler ist ein Wärmeleitpad bereits aufgebracht. Extra WLP brauchst Du daher nicht.


----------



## scobydoo (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ach, das is natürlich praktisch...dann steht dem zusammenbauen ja nix mehr im wege!
(außer, dass ich noch bestellen muss, aber die hdd grad nich lieferbar ist...grr)


----------



## scobydoo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Und ich nochmal 

leider sind die xfx sowie die asus grakas 6870 nur bedingt verfügbar.
macht es einen relevanten unterschied, ob man nu die 6870 von asus, sapphire, powercolor, etc nimmt?
Produktansicht Suchergebnisse Planet4one GmbH

hier ein paar aufgelistet...

edit:
was haltet ihr von der hier??
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...n-HD-6870-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-2-1-x16--Retail-.html
und kann ich auch ne andere hdd problemlos nehmen oder hat die samsung mit abstand das beste preis7leistungsverhältnis? die is nämlich überall ausverkauft und ich will heut ordern


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Gigabyte ist auch gut, oder diese hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 6870, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11179-09-20G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Alternativ zur Samsung HDD könntest Du eine Western Digital Caviar Blue nehmen.


----------



## scobydoo (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ja dann überlege ich natürlich die sapphire zu nehmen...die is ja knapp 20 euro günstiger...oder würdest du mir zur gigabyte raten? und wenn ja, warum? wenn nein, warum nicht? 

dank dir!

edit: ich seh grad in nem test, dass die sapphire sau laut sein soll...das wären mit die 20 tacken schon wert, dass ich ne ruhigere und kühlere karte habe...
http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...d-6870-und-radeon-hd-6850-toxic.html?start=20 hier der test dazu...


----------



## Softy (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Der Test ist aber die Toxic version, also ziemlich stark werksseitig übertaktet. Die normale Sapphire soll laut PCGH Test schon ok sein. Den Triple Fan Kühler der Gigabyte kenne ich nur von der HD6950 / GTX570, da ist der auch recht gut.


----------



## scobydoo (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Hab nun alles mit der gigabyte bestellt...morgen müsste alles da sein!

vielen dank an alle 

melde mich mal zwischendurch wies so läuft


----------



## Softy (27. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

jup. Halte uns auf dem Laufenden  Feedback ist hier immer gern gesehen.


----------



## scobydoo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Erstes Feedback:
NordPC hats verkackt...heute sollte geliefert werden...Realität ist, dass das Paket mal gerade erst auf dem Weg nach München ist. Laut NordPC wurde das Paket gestern verschickt. DHLs Tracking System sagt, dass das erst heute der Fall war...von mir also eher 
Hatte am Dienstag bestellt.

Nun gut, hab ich die Sachen wohl erst Mittwoch, da ich ja Montag arbeite und Dienstag Feiertag ist.

Nun zu den Sachen die ich habe...im Fractal Gehäuse fehlt ein kleiner Gumminoppen worauf das Netzteil steht, aber damit lässt sich leben...nur ist iwie kein pad auf der cpu die die leitpaste ersetzt...im handbuch siehts nen bisschen so aus, dass das eher beim board dabei wäre???
ideen?

ps: die graka mit 3 lüftern sieht krass aus


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Das Wärmeleitpad ist nicht auf der CPU, sondern auf dem boxed-Kühler aufgebracht.


----------



## scobydoo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ah da sind auf dem kupfernen rund 3 graue flächen...dann werden die das ja sein... 

nu ärgert mich nur noch nordpc


----------



## Softy (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Jup, sowas ist ärgerlich. NordPC sagt mir nichts. Welche Grafikkarte hast Du genommen?


----------



## scobydoo (28. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Gigabyte...der Test der Sapphire hatte mich aufgrund der Lautstärke abgeschreckt...


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

also iwie krieg ichs nicht ans laufen...alle lüfter drehen sich, jedoch komt kein bild und piepsen tut auch nich...hab zwar keinen pc speaker, aber normaler klinken-sound über boxen müsste doch auch gehen, oder?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Die Piep Codes gehen nur über den kleinen Speaker, nicht über Boxen.

Hast Du 2x Strom ans Board angeschlossen? Und 2x die Grafikkarte ans Netzteil?


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

so, er läuft nun...leider hab ich den anbau des boxed lüfters versaut...er hängt nur an 2 von 4 pins und kühlt somit nicht richtig...****
die 2 übrigen pins sind beim versuch sie ins loch zu drücken abgebrochen...womit ich den lüfter nu wohl wegschmeißen kann...hab ich mich wohl doch etwas überschätzt...zumindest schaltet sich der pc bei 72,5 grad cpu temp ab (ins bios komm ich um das zu checken)

so halb drauf sitzend bringt der kühler nix, ne?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Nein, der Kühler muss fest sitzen, sonst nix gut.


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Momentan sitzt er mit 2 pins und 2 kabelbindern am board...aber scheinbar reicht das nich 

ach mist...ich bau gleich alles nochmal auseinander...aber ich befürchte die halterung is hin...


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Dann brauchst Du vermutlich einen Kühler, der mit einer Backplate befestigt wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Piep Codes gehen nur über den kleinen Speaker, nicht über Boxen.



Hängt vom Brett ab, einige nutzen den Soundchip des Brettes um die Piep Töne auszugeben und wenn der Lautsprecher angeschlossen und eingeschaltet ist, piept es daraus.


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

also ich hab nun noch den 3. pin rein bekomen...und ich bekomme die auch nicht wieder aus dem board raus...die pins lassen sich nicht zusammen drücken.
oder muss man da extreme gewalt anwenden um den lüfter wieder abzubekommen???


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

News Jungs...mit den 3 Pins stagniert die Temperatur im Bios bei 39-40°...ist das ok? zumindest bisher...vorher war er schon nach 1-2min bei über 70°...

was sind denn so standard temps im idle mode?


----------



## scobydoo (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Nochn Update...WIndows läuft nun...ich tippe diese Nachricht grad auf dem neuen PC 

Ich bräuchte nun am besten noch nen Programm, welcher die Temperaturen, etc überwacht...quasi ein notebook hardware control nur für den desktop...habt ihr da ideen?


----------



## Softy (31. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Da kannst Du CoreTemp nehmen: Core Temp - Download - CHIP Online

Mit praktischem Gadget:  Core Temp Gadget 2.5 - Free software downloads and software reviews - CNET Download.com

Und für die GPU: OrbLog » Blog Archive » GPU Observer – Sidebar Gadget


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Habe gerade mal 3dmarks 11 drüber laufen lassen und heißer als 51 grad ist er nicht geworden...denke, das ist ja ein gutes zeichen.

ich war nur etwas überrascht von meiner leistung...es ruckelte eigentlich in jedem test und ich kam nie über 24 fps...am ende sagte er mir folgendes: 


                             Unable to verify AMD Catalyst tessellation setting, result invalid.                                                              (What is this?)                             
                             Der Grafiktreiber wurde nicht akzeptiert                                                              (What is this?)
und P4414 3dMarks

bisschen wenig, oder? ich habe die treiber cd vom board sowie den neusten catalyst installiert...muss ich vllt noch zusätzlich iwelche treiber für die cpu, chipsatz, o.ä. installieren?
hab gestern windows 7 frisch installiert, daher müssten ja sachen wie directx, etc up to date sein?

versteht mich nicht falsch, ich will nicht meckern, ich freu mich, dass nu alles läuft... 

ach ja...laut 3dmarks hat meine cpu nur nen takt von 2693mhz...aber sollten das nich 3100 sein??

und noch mehr fragen tauchen auf...: wieso schiebt mein laufwerk nur mit 12mb pro sekunde von dvd auf die platte? hängen beide an sata 2...da muss doch mehr gehen???


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

1) Chipsatztreiber usw. macht man eigentlich auch frisch drauf, heißt also die neuesten von der Mainboard-Seite runterladen

2) Versuch mal einen aktuellen Test (VSync aus!)

3) Direct X, PhysX, ... normalerweise alle extra frisch installieren (DX9, nicht 11, das ist schon drauf)

4) Du lässt dich zu sehr von Maximalwerten beeinflussen! Was nützt dir der schnellste Anschluss, wenn physikalisch nunmal nicht mehr als 12MB/s mit einem DVD-Laufwerk drin ist?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Welche Grafikkarte hast Du denn genommen? Die HD6870? Dann geht der Punktwert vollkommen in Ordnung


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Danke schonmal für eure ANtworten.

Also ich habe die 6870 genommen...war auch mehr verwundert, dass 3dmark den falschen cpu takt angibt, da er ja 3100 und nicht 2700 hat...

also ich soll directx9 installieren obwohl bereits eine aktuelle version drauf ist? will ich nicht in frage stellen, aber warum was älteres installieren als bereits drauf is?

physx muss ich extra installieren? is das erstmal das mein rechner sowas kann 


hab nun mal black ops installiert...das läuft in full hd bei maximalen details flüssig...kA wie vergleichbar das is nu aber es gab mir ein gütes gefühl


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Es ist eben nicht das neueste DX9 drauf (soweit ich weiß). Und DX9 hat nichts mit DX11 zu tun! Es sind zwei verschiedene Apis! PhysX musst du installieren für Spiele wie Metro 2033. 

PS: Black Ops ist sowas von egal


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> also ich soll directx9 installieren obwohl bereits eine aktuelle version drauf ist? will ich nicht in frage stellen, aber warum was älteres installieren als bereits drauf is?


 
Sowas ist normal, einige Programme schieben automatisch eine neue DX Version rauf, egal wie aktuell die gerade ist, die schon drauf ist.


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ach mist, dachte da das ja nu nich ewig alt is, wäre das vllt ne kleine referenz 

womit könnte man denn mal gut testen? mein wichtigstes spiel kommt ja erst am 11.11. 

ok, dann installier ich gleich nochma das neuste directx9 (.29 wars glaub ich)


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Einfach DX9 bei Google eingeben und dort das aktuellste runterladen, kannst du aber auch über Microsoft machen.
Aber die neuste brauchst du für Modern Warefare eh nicht, die Eingine ist doch noch die gleiche wie beim ersten Teil.


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

kA...aber mir gehts auch eher um skyrim...

aber modern warfare würd mich auch reizen 

bzgl physx...das is dochn nvidia thema? hab doch ne ati bzw amd...


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ist das nicht blöd, dass die ganzen guten Games immer alle innerhalb von wenigen Wochen rauskommen anstatt schön verteilt übers Jahr?`

Physx ist ein Nvidia Ding, das ist richtig.
Aber Physx ist auch das Feature, auf das man sehr schnell verzichten kann, denn es bringt erst mal wenig und zweitens haben es nur wenige Games.


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hehe, oh ja wie recht du hast 

battlefield wär ja auch ne option, aber nicht in der derzeitigen ausführung...

und ich hab auch kein bock und keine kohle nu erstma direkt 300 euro für neue spiele hinzulegen...und inzwischen bekommt man da ja auch nur noch 6 spiele für...früher ja locker 7-9...

edit: na super...nu stell ich fest, dass unser stromnetz hier so ******* is, dass ich kein powerlan einrichten kann...ich will kein wlan an nem desktop...und nen kabel legen is auch mist...och menno


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Viel mehr Möglichkeiten als DLan, WLan oder Lan hast du aber nicht Du kannst natürlich ein Mobiltelefon als WLan-Hotspot auf den Rechner legen, aber dafür brauchst du ne Flat, ein gutes Handy und viel Zeit zum Seitenladen


[OT]: Wenn ich dir einen Tipp geben darf: Such dir einfach ein Spiel aus, dass du im Multiplayer spielen willst (BF3 und MW3 zum Beispiel unterscheiden sich grundlegend, da ist die Wahl nicht schwer!), kauf es dir und spiel es auch. Die anderen Spiele leihst du dir einfach irgendwo


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

ja, ich werd ma gucken wie leicht ich hier nen kabel legen kann...ansonsten wirds zwangsläufig nen wlan stick werden...der wlan router bleibt aufgrund der laptops in der wohnung eh an.

zum thema spiele...ich werde mir skyrim holen und bf3 wenn es entsprechend nachgebessert wurde. ansonsten muss ich mal schauen, wo heir die nächste gute videothek is...


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Was willst du bei BF3 denn nachbessern (abgesehen von den fehlenden Funktionen zur Klassenänderung im Battlelog)?


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Origin...


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Da kannst du lange warten, Origin ist und bleibt da wo es ist und auch an den AGB wird sich nicht viel ändern...


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hmm, dann werd ich mir das ernsthaft noch überlegen...wobei das ganze ja gegen deutsches recht verstößt und damit eigentlich nachgebessert werden MUSS

aber ob das allein hilft...schauen wir mal 

was sind so deine aktuellen favs was games angeht? und zukünftige? bin ja gar nich so richtig drin 

edit: mist, ich muss ja 2 meiner front usb ports weg lassen damit ich meinen card-reader anschließen kann...das is aber doof!


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich will jetzt nicht zu viel OT hier verursachen, daher die Antwort auf die Pinnwand 

Ja, beim USB muss man sich irgendwann entscheiden, man kann nicht alles haben (auch wenn Softy der einzige Mensch auf Erden ist, der Cardreader braucht)  Aber letztendlich macht es ja auch keinen Unterschied, ob du jetzt die Front-USB-Ports anschließt oder die des Cardreaders...


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

naja, ich brauch den card-reader, da ich das kabel für meine kamera verloren habe und iwie die sachen von der compact flash karte haben will


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ultron 75-in-1 FTW


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

hast du dann auch 2 usb ports aufgegeben softy?


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Wie meinst Du das?


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



Softy schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das?


 Vermutlich hat er auf dem Board nur Anschlüsse für 2x Front-USB und die gehen bei ihm für den Reader drauf und jetzt möchte er wissen, ob du auch somit die Gehäuse-Frontanschlüsse nicht angeschlossen hast.


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Achso. Da ich 3(x2) interne USB2 Ports habe, gibt es da keine Probleme.


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Es lebe die USB-Vielfalt  Aber mal im Ernst, es gibt so viel unnützes Zeug am PC, kein mensch braucht 4x Front-USB


----------



## Softy (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Der Ultron hat ja nur 1x Front USB2.  Zum Glück habe ich noch ein USB3 Frontpanel.


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Ich glaube, das ist das Stichwort, mich wieder in die Welt der normalen Menschen einzufinden


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

lol

ja, sobald ich die Kiste mal wieder aus habe, schließ ich den ultron an...verliere dann ja auch nur einen usb port...hab gar nich gesehen, dass der ultron auch einen hat 

edit: bis wieviel meter lan kabel komm ich ohne nen switch als verstärker zwischendrin aus? gehen 10m noch, ja ne...also bis wirklich signalverluste bemerkbar sind...


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

Also wenn ich mal grob schätzen darf, dann hab ich mindestens 50m quer durchs Haus gelegt, ohne Verstärker


----------



## scobydoo (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*

an einem stück? also zwischen pc und router liegen 50m kabel???


----------



## huntertech (1. November 2011)

*AW: Einmal volltanken bitte - oder: Eine Runderneuerung bis ca. 900 € inkl. Monitor*



scobydoo schrieb:


> an einem stück? also zwischen pc und router liegen 50m kabel???


 Ups, hab mich verschätzt, es sind ungefähr 25m  Nimm es mir nicht zu krumm, meine Schätzungen sind immer daneben... Aber was lernen wir daraus: 10m an einem Stück sind definitiv möglich


----------

